# Decadence Preamp Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (Aug 15, 2022)

*

*


----------



## music6000 (Aug 15, 2022)

Is Bricksnbeatles the only one that can see the effort I put into this.
Mr PedalPCB has a fair idea!!!


----------



## thesoundofjusticefx (Aug 23, 2022)

Will this also power a speaker like the original?


----------

